# business idea - asking for opinion



## tomstan (Mar 1, 2017)

We (craftsman expert) go to the client (take measurements, advice about materials, take all details about the project). Then we post this online. Contractors are bidding on this job. Property owner chooses the craftsman based on the price and ratings (we think about bonds completion as well). After the job is done, we check everything. Gains: no need to drive to every client, you have all details online (if there is electrician job then we send electrician expert to gain info), you see all offers (you can change yours anytime) so no need to guess if you are overpriced or under priced.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

We're just a bunch of dumb sheetrockers and tapers that don't have a clue.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

There already are a number of online bid rooms. PDF plans, bidding instructions, etc.. Somebody has beat you to the punch.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I prefer to eliminate the middleman.....good luck


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

I like to be overpriced, and i don't want anyone to know it..:whistling2:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

tomstan said:


> We (craftsman expert) go to the client (take measurements, advice about materials, take all details about the project). Then we post this online. Contractors are bidding on this job. Property owner chooses the craftsman based on the price and ratings (we think about bonds completion as well). After the job is done, we check everything. Gains: no need to drive to every client, you have all details online (if there is electrician job then we send electrician expert to gain info), you see all offers (you can change yours anytime) so no need to guess if you are overpriced or under priced.


I wonder how this would work if the bid contractor missed something relevant on the plans? A subcontractor may still be responsible for completing the omitted scope of work. Who pays for that. It seems like a great liability for somebody.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I wonder how this would work if the bid contractor missed something relevant on the plans? A subcontractor may still be responsible for completing the omitted scope of work. Who pays for that. It seems like a great liability for somebody.




My guess is he wouldn't answer the phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomstan (Mar 1, 2017)

I am very grateful for every single respond. Most property owners love this idea, most contractors hate it. I want to find a solution which will benefit both sides. Currently, property owner needs to make an appointment with every single contractor and negotiate price. Also, you waste some of your time driving to make estimates (you get some jobs, some don't). Property owner opens the door for you so it has to be based on trust. ****, this is not easy.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

Most jobs will need to be looked at by contractor anyway before start. How can you guarantee your expert will fully convey job details, and who makes up the difference if its not? I know you are wanting to simplify a process, but i don't think this can be simplified. The only way i can see this working is if you have plans you post online, and most GC post plans if it open for bid.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't know how deep your understanding of construction estimating goes. But if you feel you are sufficiently experienced, why not create an estimating course to train people who are new to the process?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Being the one who has to deliver what is promised, I would rather rely on my expertise than to rely on an "expert". More layers of bureaucracy between the deliverer of the services rendered and a first hand account of who is expecting what, where, when, how and why are a prescription for more risk, not less. Seems to me that the less intimacy one has with the project, the more likely one is to get screwed.


----------

